# Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung



## domar (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im August geht es wieder Richtung Kroatien, genauer nach Zadar und dann rüber auf die Insel (Preko, Kali, Kukljica, Ždrelac). Stelle mir nun also schon mal die Checkliste zusammen, was alles mit muss und was ich ggfs. vor Ort bekomme.

Falls sich jemand in Zadar und Umgebung auskennt, hätte ich folgende Fragen, da ich im Netz leider noch nichts gefunden habe:

- Kennt jemand ein gutes Angelgeschäft in Zadar? Meine nicht unbedingt die "Touribuden". Wie sind die Preise einzuschätzen (Blei, Zubehör)?

- Wollte dieses Jahr mal den ominösen meterlangen Wurm als Köder testen. Dazu bin ich auf folgende Seite gestoßen: Link
Diese Falle müsste doch auch im Angelgeschäft zu bekommen sein, oder kennt hier vielleicht jemand eine Quelle?

- Weiß jemand, wo ich die Lizenz für die Bootsfischerei erwerben kann? Falls ein Boot zu Verfügung steht (Nachbar müsste eins haben), dann wäre das schon mal interessant. Vom Land aus hatte ich die letzten Jahr nie wirklich Erfolg.

Was sollte ich sonst noch einpacken?

Zielfisch ist haupsächlich die Dorade.

Geplant ist das Angeln auf Grund, dazu auch eine Brandungsrute, wenn ich mal einen geeigneten Fleck finde.

Gibt es Handschuh-Tipps für die Petermännchen? Hängen ja leider doch häufiger am Haken, als einem lieb ist.

Besten Dank schon mal... #h


----------



## Smallgame (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Hi domar, 
ich bin diesen Sommer auch bei Zadar und Umgebung.
In Zadar gibt es 2 gute Fachgeschäfte einer befindet sich mitten im Hafen wenn du von der Altstadt über die große Brücke gehst, 100 Meter nach links. Der ist ziemlich gut. Er führt auch(zumindest letztes Jahr) die Wurmfallen. Doch wenn du niemand hast, der dir das Wurmfangen zeigt findest du im Leben nicht das Wurmloch. Dazu kommt noch das alle angebotenen Kauffallen nichts taugen. Die muss man sich schon selbst zusammenbauen.
Doraden als Zielfisch hehe ist auch meiner. Ich nehme mir jedes Jahr vor mal was anderes zu fangen aber irgendwie komme ich von der Dorade nicht weg. Sie ist irgendwie wie Mobby Dick für mich 
Über die könnte ich Stundenlang schwadronieren.
Wann bist du den da?
Ps: wenn du kein Boot hast, ist es grade in Sachen Doraden kein Beinbruch.
Ich denke die wirklich großen fängt man eher vom Festland aus. Das gilt aber nur für die Dorade ansonsten ist man mit Boot klar im Vorteil.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Na dann schwadronier doch mal! 

Euch beiden viel Spaß in Kroatien


----------



## domar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Ich bin vom 15. - 30.08. vor Ort, wobei in Zadar nur die ersten beiden Tage, danach geht rüber auf die Insel, wo das Ferienhaus steht. Deswegen wollte mich vorher um den Einkauf kümmern.

Bisher hatte ich vom Festland tatsächlich nur eine Dorade gefangen. Dies vor zwei Jahren, als ich das letzte Mal vor Ort war. Damals hatte ich die Rute Richtung Bauplattform  geworfen, die zwecks Brückenbau platziert war. Darunter hat sich immer allerlei getümmelt. Davor leider wirklich noch nie eine, weswegen ich es vielleicht mal mit einem Boot probieren wollte.
Als Köder kamen immer die geknackten Wasserschnecken, Fischfetzen, Muscheln oder Tintenfisch zum Einsatz. Am besten scheinen die Wasserschnecken zu funktionieren, wobei die Rute dabei wirklich immer zappelt und somit fast nur "Kleinkram" dran hängt. Auch sehr viele Petermännchen.

Auch dir viel Spaß vor Ort. #h


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Das du sehr viele Petermännchen am Haken hast liegt vermutlich daran das du am sandigen Grund angelst. Versuche den Köder in gemischte Bereiche zu postieren. Krautig, steinig mit sandigem abschnitten dort sind sie eher anzutreffen.
Solltest du kein Wurm haben versuche es mit der Purpurschnecke oder Seegurke und wenn die Dorade beisst oder zieht, einfach ein paar Meter Schnur geben und denn erst anschlagen. Denn klappt es auch mit der Dorade besser.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es doch noch in der letzen Augustwoche anzukommen, und du hast ein besseres Boot mit dem du auch größere Entfernungen zurücklegen kannst, denn schau bei mir vorbei ich geb dir ein, zwei Würmer mit denn klappt es mit der Dorade ganz sicher


----------



## domar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Bei unserem Ferienhaus befindet sich direkt ein Steg, wo dann auch gleich das Kraut anfängt. Dieses geht ca. 5-10 meter weit, danach ist wirklich nur noch Sandboden. Also genau wie du es schreibst, mit den Petermännchen. Weiter rechts befindet sich dann auch schon gleich die neu gebaute Ždrelac-Brücke, weshalb vor zwei Jahren noch die Plattformen im Wasser waren. Hier mal dank google "mein Revier": http://g.co/maps/7j39q
Im unteren Bereich auf der rechten Bildseite ist unser Haus, siehe hier (drittes Haus). Da sieht man auch leicht das Kraut vor dem Steg. Oben hinter der Brücke sieht man sogar noch eine solche Plattform im Wasser. Vor dem Brückenneubau konnte man dort gerade Abends/Nachts sehr gut angeln, da viele Fische im Scheinwerferlicht direkt gegen den Strom schwammen. Nach dem Neubau wurde auch die Breite der Durchfahrt erweitert, sodass nun eine enorme Strömung vorhanden ist, die sich bis zum Steg bemerkbar macht.

Die Wurmfalle und Funktion würde mich definitiv interessieren, wenn diese in dem besagten Geschäft erhältlich sein sollte. Glaube sogar, dass ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal in dem Geschäft am Hafen war, wobei mir die Auswahl etwas mau war. Keine Ahnung, ob wir nun den gleichen Laden meinen. Hast du vielleicht zufällig den Namen oder Adresse? Kannst du etwas zu den Preisen sagen, gerade was das Blei betrifft?


----------



## andreas1976 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Ich hätte noch 2 Angelläden zu bieten: 
1. an der Marina Borik (rechts davon wenn man aufs Wasser blickt)
2. ca. 500m vor der Fußgängerbrücke auf der linken Seite - Altstadt (Straße zu den Fähren)

Angellizenz gibts bei 2.


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Das Geschäft in Zadar müsste in der Obala kneza Branimira gleich bei Techno-Trade d.o.o sein ein weiteres sehr gutes Geschäft ist in Biograd in der obala kralja Petra Kresimira sein gleich neben den deutschen Tauchladen Dolphin Divers.

Zur funktionsweise einer Wurmfalle. Jede funktioniert anders je nach einfallsreichtum der Efinder. Meine geht so:
in der Falle ist ein Köder befestigt. Man legt die Falle über das Wurmloch und wartet bis der Wurm am Köder zieht. Wenn die äußere Klappe mit dem Köder denn nach innen gezogen wird, löst sie den Gummibandmechanismus aus und der Wurm wird am Kopfanfang mit einer Klapptür so eingeklemmt das er sich nicht befreien kann. Nun wird ein Auftriebskörper an die Falle gebracht so das sie den Wurm langsam aus dem Loch holt. Nach dem der Wurm so 1,50 M aus dem Loch gezogen wurde zieht man den Rest vorsichtig mit den Händen raus.
Die Falle muss aber sehr gut austariert werden. Der Wurm darf nicht reißen oder sich rauswinden, er darf auch nicht schwer verletzt werden, die Falle darf nicht rosten sie darf auch nicht zu schwer oder zu leicht sein usw.
Selbst wenn du eine gute Falle hast ist das Wurmloch suchen noch eine ganz andere Kunst.
Vielleicht kann Mitglied Zulu das bestätigen wir hatten letztes Jahr das vergnügen ein Tag gemeinsam Würmer zu fangen.


----------



## domar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Hier habe ich ein recht informatives Video gefunden, wie die Funktionsweise ist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X4w3GQXja7Y

Im Video sieht es so aus, dass sich die Würmer in steinigen Gegenden im flachen Gewässer befinden. Kannst du das bestätigen?
Welche Köder nimmt man für die Würmer, welcher dann in der Falle ausgelegt wird?

Muss bei dem Wurm ansonsten etwas beachtet werden, was die Handhabung betrifft? Sprich, die Tentakel/Nessel sind nicht giftig/reizend, oder?


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen man findet sie auch auf sandigen Boden sogar direkt in Felsen gebohrte löcher die aussehen wie sauber mit einer Hilti reingebohrt. Der Köder ist in einem Fetzen Damenstrumpfhose schön stinkende Fischreste oder die eingelegten salzsardinen sind auch gut.
Nein der Wurm hat auch keine giftigen Nesseln oder ähnliches er hat aber ein zangenartiges sehr kräftiges Gebiss mit dem er zuschnappen kann. Am kopf muss man aufpassen später beim aufködern am Haken.


----------



## Gohann (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Bin durch Zufall auf dieses Thema gestoßen! Manchmal ist die Köderbeschaffung spannender als das Angeln selbst! Um was für einen Wurm handelt es sich? Für mich sieht er aus wie ein riesiger Seeringelwurm. Wird er in Stücken oder ganz angeködert?#c

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Das ist so ein Borstenwurm oder so (kenne nur den Lateinischen Ausdruck) 
Der wird im schnitt so um die 2 Meter lang manch einer sogar 3 und mehr. Man hält ihn lebend im Eimer muss aber alle 10 Stunden das Wasser wechseln. Denn wird er von hinten in Portionen geschnitten. Es gibt eigentlich keinen besseren Köder
für Doraden und co.
Und ja du hast recht, manchmal ist die Köderbeschaffung spannerder als das Angeln selbst


----------



## domar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Habe mir am Wochenende schon mal meine Ruten/Rollen angeguckt und bei einigen müsste mal eine neue Schnur drauf. Wurden teilweise noch nie gewechselt.

Auf meiner Brandungsrolle habe ich glaube eine 0,3er (oder 0,35?) monofile Haupschnur mit Schlagschnur drauf. Das gleiche auf der Ersatzspule. Vor zwei Jahren neu gekauft, bisher leider nur 1x im Urlaub genutzt, also ist diese kein Thema.

Mir geht es da eher um die anderen Grundruten/Rollen, wie z.B. meine Cormoran Carb-O-Star de Luxe 2,4m/20-60g mit Cormoran Cormaxx-BR 3S. Hatte da an 0,2, bzw. 0,25 monofil gedacht. Habt ihr vielleicht eine konkrete Empfehlung?

Falls ich doch etwas mit dem Boot raus komme, was würdet ihr für diesen Einsatz an Schnüren vorschlagen?


----------



## Smallgame (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

0,25 halte ich für zu dünn. 0,30 ist besser.


----------



## domar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Bin nun doch am überlegen mal eine geflochtene zu nehmen und bin dabei auf diese gestoßen:
http://berkley-fishing.de/catalogue/schnur,748/superlines,749/whiplash-crystal,5361.html

Ist ja Wahnsinn, was diese Schnur bei diesen geringen Durchmessern an Tragkraft bietet. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich da das Problem, wenn bei dem teilweise steinigen Grund mal ein Hänger dabei ist. Die Monofile kann man zur Not ziehen, sodass diese "wegpeitscht". Das ist bei der geflochtenen wohl nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, oder?
Bisher habe ich immer nur mit monofilen gefischt, außer mit der Schlagschnur bei der Brandungsrute.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Die Tragkraft im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser ist deshalb so toll, weil das alles Verarscherei ist. Die haben eine höhere Tragkraft, aber nur ziemlich gute Schnüre halten dann auch was sie versprechen und wenn du eine Schnur mit der halben angegebenen Tragkraft und dem doppelten Durchmesser wie angegeben kaufst...


----------



## glavoc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

ahoi,
empfehlen tu ich: Udica d.o.o. / Sonik
                           Obala Kneza Branimira 14
                           23 000 Zadar
                           Telefon 023 / 305 - 398
viel Auswahl, hier kaufen auch sehr viele Einheimische....die Lizenzen gibt es bei: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Športsko-Ribolovno-Društvo-Zubatac/217956638228889 
LG


----------



## domar (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*



glavoc schrieb:


> ahoi,
> empfehlen tu ich: Udica d.o.o. / Sonik
> Obala Kneza Branimira 14
> 23 000 Zadar
> ...


Vielen Dank, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen. #6


----------



## glavoc (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

bitteschön-gern geschehen,
wenn du hauptsächlich auf Grund angeln willst, würde ich mir das mit einer geflochtenen überlegen, da diese um ein vielfaches leichter durchscheuern....ich hätte auch mit 0,35 mono kein Problem....all zu weit musst du ja nicht rauswerfen...wie oben schon von experten erwähnt empfehle auch ich dir Schnecken...der Fuß ist haltbarer und Doraden verrückt darauf....oder wie wär`s damit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt7-dDZipDQ   |rolleyes
oder auch möglich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhc15P_JLBQ
LG #h


----------



## domar (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Welche Haken im allgemeinen, bzw., auch welche Hakengröße ist denn so zu empfehlen?
Die letzten Jahre hatte ich meist 4er Karpfenhaken genutzt, wobei das wohl nicht wirklich optimal ist. Zielfische sind (Gold-) Brassen.
Sind spezielle Vorfach-Bauten zu empfehlen? Oder ganz einfach  die klassischen Brandungsvorfächer?


----------



## Smallgame (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Dort zu bekommen : Mustad Saltwater Größe 2 für Doraden
kannst auch eine Größe kleiner und größer probieren.
Die Haken gibt es in breiter ausführung und in schmaler. Nehme auf jeden Fall die breiten die sind ideal. Mit Haken hab ich Jahrelang rumprobiert. Und binden mußte auch selbst.
so muß der Haken aussehen 
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/672/e3851.jpg


----------



## domar (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Habe nun schon mal in Netz gesucht, sind jedoch hierzulande wohl kaum zu bekommen. Bin nun auf diese gestoßen:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290719908047

Sind auch breit, jedoch mit einer geknickten Schnuranbindung. Wären umgerechnet rund 14 EUR mit Versand für 100 Stück.

Welche Schnur sollte man für die Vorfachbindung nehmen?


----------



## Smallgame (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Die Haken bekommst du unten günstiger. Ich bevorzuge allerdings Haken welche an der Spitze nicht leicht gebogen sind.
Als vorfach nehm ich immer Schnur welche ein klein wenig dünner ist als die Hauptschnur. Die Verluste halten sich so einwenig in Grenzen.


----------



## domar (6. August 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Kommende Woche gehts endlich los. Ruten und Zubehör sind bereits verpackt, bin nur noch auf der Suche nach Kleinigkeiten. Seit letzter Woche bin ich nun auch im Besitz des Sportbootführerscheins (See). Hoffe deswegen auch, dass es mit dem Boot vom Nachbarn klappt.

Mit der "Trapula" hat es mit einem Nachbau bisher leider nicht geklappt. Am Wochenende probiere ich nochmal was aus. Hoffe einfach mal, dass es diese in Zadar zu erwerben gibt.


----------



## navysailor (17. August 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Moin

Darf man eigentlich problemlos mit dem SBF See in Kroatien rumdüsen? Hab vor Jahren maöl gehört, dass man sich da was umschreiben muss. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Ich will dieses Jahr auch ein Boot mieten . deshalb interessant (ich fahre nach Tisno / Murter).

MFG Uli


----------



## domar (20. August 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

@ navysailor
Mit dem deutschem SBF See darfst du problemlos fahren. Anders sieht es mit dem kroatischen Patent aus, denn damit darfst du ausschließlich in Kroatien fahren.


Vom Bootssteg, bzw. allgemein vom Land aus geht aktuell nicht viel, nur paar kleinere Brassen und Petermännchen. Mit dem Boot sieht es da schon besser aus, wenn auch für den Aufwand etwas wenig ausbeute: 3 Doraden mit der Fangleine, die über Nacht ausgelegt wurde. 

Die "Trapula" (Wurmfalle) habe ich mir auch besorgt, jedoch leider noch keine Wurmlöcher auf dem Meeresboden gefunden. Als Alternativköder habe ich nun erstmal Seegurken genommen, funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## domar (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Aktuell ist es hier vor Ort einfach zu heiß, fast durchgehend 35-38° C. Somit hat bisher kaum etwas gebissen, bis auf die üblichen kleineren Brassen und Lippfische.
Heute war dann Bora angesagt. Wind/Sturm, raue See, also Rute raus... Das Wetter hat sich allerdings recht zügig wieder gebessert (zum Angeln hingegen verschlechtert). Konnte in der kurzen Zeit aber doch zwei größere Brassen überwinden.


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Kroatien, Zadar und Umgebung*

Petri zur Podlanica & Fratar... Trapula hast du gekauft? Wenn ja, hast du eine schöne Inoxfalle ersteigert, jedoch auch viel bezahlt....Um den Wurm zu fangen, musst du wissen, wie sein Loch/Eingang ausschaut...bedarf paar mal zuschauen...& alte eingelegte Sardellen in einer Damenstrumpfhose...dann zeigt sich auch der Wurm...LG


----------

